
Nigerian Geniuses: Drawing Made Entirely Using Blue Bic Pen - vezycash
https://twitter.com/yblnigeria/status/749857814508670977/photo/1
======
jacquesm
That's amazing. I found some more drawings of him here:

[http://zikoko.com/gist/oscar-ukonu/](http://zikoko.com/gist/oscar-ukonu/)

~~~
vezycash
Thanks. It's even a better post the link I posted.

